# Facebook FBML wird in IE nicht korrekt angezeigt



## zyclop (14. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe mich mal für Testzwecke eine FBML Seite gebastelt. Das ganze sieht auch im Chrome, FF, Safari auch ganz chic aus. Jedoch kommt der IE 7/8/9 gar nicht klar damit. Ich finde aber mit dem Entwicklertool auch nichts.

Hat jemand von euch eine Idee?

Hier der Link zur Seite:http://tinyurl.com/393j5z2

Wäre sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand einen Tipp geben könnte.

grz zyclop


----------



## zyclop (20. Dezember 2010)

Push...niemand eine Idee? Wäre auch über jeden kleinen Tipp froh.

gruss zyclop


----------



## Gesichtbuch (24. Dezember 2010)

zyclop hat gesagt.:


> Push...niemand eine Idee?


Durch dein unerwünschtes, regelwidriges Pushen fallen einem die Schuppen auch nicht von den Augen 

Kleine Tipps erfreuen dich? Na denn.

Netiquette #12


----------



## zyclop (24. Dezember 2010)

Aha vielen Dank. Hab Sie durchgelesen und gesehen dass hier das Pushen nicht erlaubt. Das nächste mal werde ich die Komplette Netiquette lesen, bevor ich einen Thread eröffne. 
Ich hoffe du hast die Netiquette ausgedruckt und zuhause aufgehängt. Wäre ja zu schade wenn nicht.


----------



## Gesichtbuch (24. Dezember 2010)

zyclop hat gesagt.:


> Ich hoffe du hast die Netiquette ausgedruckt und zuhause aufgehängt. Wäre ja zu schade wenn nicht.


Wozu das denn? In unserem örtlichen exellent sortierten Baumarkt werden doch weitaus dekorativere  Wandtapeten dargeboten :suspekt:


----------

